# OBD II Drive Cycle for 96 Maxima



## yella (Jun 14, 2004)

Folks,

The CEL light on my future '96 Maxima was reset today(relplaced the faulty knock sencor that was illuminating the CEL). The smog tech mentioned that the car(OBD) has to go thru some kind of drive cycle before it checks all the systems for proper functionality. It seems smog can't be done until the drive cycle is complete. What is the typical drive cycle for a '96 maxima GXE?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

I have heard anything from a days worth of wait to 2 weeks worth.

The ecu is _always_ learning so there really isn't a cycle period per se...Just on the safe side I'd give it 2 or 3 days but you might not even need that.


----------



## 96_vqmax (May 14, 2003)

Well it all depend,how many mile you drive before going back there for a re inspect.I have heard about 100+ miles hiway miles,and about 50 stop and go miles,yeah if you stop and go alots,it'll be READY earlier for re inspect.


----------

